# My MAC stuff



## professionaltart (Nov 25, 2005)

i like going through my makeup to see if there is anything i should use which i havent used in a while and i ended up taking pictures. here is only my MAC stuff, didnt other to take pics of the other stuff.






eye shadow palettes





LE Shadows









like risa had said before, its common practice for the MAC people to paint the bottom of their brushes










blush, powders, ccbs, MSK







lip&eye pencils!!!!! mascara, LE eye shadow





paints (not to crazy about them), samples









palettes









randomness









lip stuff










lipstick i never wear





some pigments





my LE drawer





other brand drawer


----------



## Hoodie (Nov 25, 2005)

Nice!


----------



## jess98765 (Nov 26, 2005)

nice collection you got there! i love your e/s collection


----------



## Hikaru-chan (Nov 26, 2005)

Nice collection.


----------



## Christina Victoria (Nov 27, 2005)

Great collection!


----------



## mspixieears (Nov 27, 2005)

Wow...it's so cool to see so many filled 15-pans...what's the bronze capped lipglass? Is it Rayothon?


----------



## professionaltart (Nov 27, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mspixieears* 
_Wow...it's so cool to see so many filled 15-pans...what's the bronze capped lipglass? Is it Rayothon?_

 
its Sexy Sweet from Belle Azure!


----------



## user3 (Nov 28, 2005)

MAC attack!


----------



## breathless (Dec 9, 2005)

i love your collection!


----------



## Luxurious (Dec 9, 2005)

great


----------



## vivalasvegas (Dec 9, 2005)

oh, i like your eyeshadow and liglasses!


----------



## professionaltart (Feb 11, 2006)

thanks!


----------



## Tira-Misu (Feb 11, 2006)

Whats the name of the 1. (violet) e/s in the 2. pic?


----------



## user2 (Feb 11, 2006)

Niiiice!!!!!

Would you mind telling me what's the second Pro Longwear and the Pro Longwear Lustre at the bottom? TIA!


----------



## reh (Feb 11, 2006)

And I`d love to know what color the first and third Pro Longwear are..


----------



## stefunnie (Feb 11, 2006)

niceee collection... so many brushes!!


----------



## ruby_soho (Feb 11, 2006)

Aahh I'm so jealous! You have soo many brushes, triples even! If you don't want some of the stuff you have, I will glady buy it off of you, seriously. Then maybe I could also get some of your DNA off a lipstick and clone you to be a pocket makeup artist.


----------



## professionaltart (Feb 13, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Tira-Misu* 
_Whats the name of the 1. (violet) e/s in the 2. pic?_

 
creme de violet


 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *reh* 
_  And I`d love to know what color the first and third Pro Longwear are.._

 
u know what, now that i look at them they photographed a lot different than they lok so my guess is femme forever and clingpeach


 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *VuittonVictim* 
_Would you mind telling me what's the second Pro Longwear and the Pro Longwear Lustre at the bottom? TIA!_

 
unchanging(thats a guess) and lishious (postive)

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ruby_soho* 
_  Then maybe I could also get some of your DNA off a lipstick and clone you to be a pocket makeup artist._

 
ive had a bad day and maaan hayley, u always make me laugh


----------



## Tira-Misu (Feb 14, 2006)

Thanks


----------



## Beautiful1 (Feb 15, 2006)

Ohhh What A Fabulous Collection Girlie!


----------



## fireatwill (Feb 26, 2006)

great collection!


----------



## Luxurious (Mar 11, 2006)

I like your traincase...


----------



## ShirleyK (May 3, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *professionaltart* 
_i





eye shadow palettes_

 
I gotta question here... May I know what's the name of the black with glitters eyeshadow at the 2nd row eyeshadow pallete?

Thanks

P.s: I like your collection...


----------



## sbcruz23 (May 4, 2006)

do you paint the tips of your brushes purple? or can you buy it like that?


----------



## lovalotz (May 4, 2006)

wow..my collection still has yet to grow
as well as the amount of money in my wallet haha


----------



## professionaltart (May 7, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sbcruz23* 
_do you paint the tips of your brushes purple? or can you buy it like that?_

 
i paint them so i dont mix them up with other artists


----------



## professionaltart (May 7, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_Lolita* 
_I gotta question here... May I know what's the name of the black with glitters eyeshadow at the 2nd row eyeshadow pallete?

Thanks

P.s: I like your collection..._

 
Beauty Marked? Black Tied?


----------



## ShirleyK (Jun 17, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *professionaltart* 
_i paint them so i dont mix them up with other artists_

 
What paint do you use? pigments? or something else?


----------



## professionaltart (Jun 17, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_Lolita* 
_What paint do you use? pigments? or something else?_

 
nailpolish


----------



## M.a.c. Queen (Jun 18, 2006)

nice collection!!!!!!!!


----------



## Luxurious (Jun 18, 2006)

very nice.


----------



## bottleblack (Jun 24, 2006)

Ahh, how I yearn to someday have a "LE drawer"! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Very nice collection.


----------



## MacVirgin (Jun 26, 2006)

wow thats a great collection!


----------



## ohhhhhthehorror (Sep 10, 2006)

Brush envy!!!


----------



## saniyairshad (Feb 18, 2007)

oooooooooooohhhhhhhh pretty collection....
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 *stereo rose* sigh!!! so jealous of ur brushes


----------



## cuiran (Jun 15, 2008)

great collection


----------



## red.pill (Jun 15, 2008)

nice! and thanks for the info about painted brush bottoms, i was wondering about that.


----------



## iluffyew769769 (Jun 15, 2008)

great [email protected]


----------



## SiCiLyGiRl (Nov 14, 2008)

really nice


----------



## animacani (Nov 14, 2008)

What are the blushes you have in your palette? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Lovley collection!


----------



## friedargh (Oct 1, 2009)

I definitely have brush envy! I like the look of them painted like that (not to mention purple is my favourite colour)....


----------



## xphoenix06 (Oct 5, 2009)

I want all your brushes! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  LOVELY!


----------



## *Christeen* (Oct 29, 2009)

wow!  !   !


----------



## manderz86 (Oct 30, 2009)

awesome collection! love your username BTW


----------



## jeitzen (Dec 6, 2009)

Beautiful! Is that Stereo Rose I see in the blush collection part? It's sooooo pretty


----------



## Hypathya (Dec 9, 2009)

Awesome collection!! Thanks for sharing!!


----------

